# Portage_BINHOST

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte zum Teil fertige Pakete verwenden. Dazu will ich primär die von Sabayon http://packages.sabayon.org/ und auch von http://gentoo.wever.org/x86_64/core2/ verwenden. Die Pakete, die ich selbst kompilliere lege ich ab, für die Verwendung auf dem Laptop.

Wie bekomme ich das hin?

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Makeopts="-j3 -s"

USE="64bit a52 aac aalib acpi bluray cddb cdparanoia cdrom cuda dhcp dvb emovix exif fame ffmpeg flac -hal jpeg2k libsamplerate lirc matroska mjpeg mmx mng mp4 mpeg musepack mtp musicbrainz opengl pulseaudio quicktime raw rtc -samba shorten sse2 sse3 ssse3 theora v4l2 vcd vdpau x264 xanim -xinerama xvid yv12 zvbi"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlays/local"

LINGUAS="de"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev"

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox ax203 barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a jl2005c kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 st2205 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

NOCOLOR="false"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

SANE_BACKENDS="canon pixma"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gentoo.wever.org/x86_64/core2/"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://packages.sabayon.org/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages" 

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

FEATURES="buildpkg fixpackages"
```

----------

